# Tribute to Chama Baby Bear



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

<u>Chama Baby Bear April 3, 1995 to July 22, 2009
</u>
Where do I start? Words seem hollow compared to the depth of our relationship. We started together more than 14 years ago when I brought you home covered in dust and drool. Compared to a german shepherd you were the easiest puppy in the world. You watched Massie and figured things out in an instant. I had only to teach a command twice and you got it. You never chewed things. You loved other dogs. I always regretted not training you for some sort of job -- you were that smart. My friends called you a rocket scientist. Everyone has a Chama story. You were the inspiration for many a dog, although none could really hold a candle to you. 

I remember the move from New Mexico to Wisconsin. Your kitty sister Cleo was distraught and howled and howled. You gently lay your head on her back to comfort her. You were always a great comfort and joy. More independent than your gsd siblings you still remained devoted to me and to a few special human friends. I had only to look in your eyes to know how deep your love for me ran. I hope you knew the way I felt about you too. 

You were born in the country and that's where your heart would stay. You were happiest running like the wind, disappearing in and out of heavy brush, chasing bunnies or deer, and when you lost the scent, always turning your internal compass back me. Only once did you lose your way and then you sensibly returned to the gate nearest the parking lot and waited for me to find you. You always trusted me. 

You survived 4 dogs: Massie, Petie, Basu and Kai. You loved each in your own way and while Massie was your fearless leader, Petie and Basu were your very special brothers. Your devotion to each one was inspirational. When Petie died just a year after Massie your status in the pack changed irrevocably and your heart broke. You never really did get over those losses but you tried your best without them. Kai was with us such a short time but you were especially saddened and confused by his loss. Even though Rafi came along when you were well into your last years you accepted him with love and good humor (except when he got too close to the treats!). 

I learned so much about dogs from you and was especially inspired by the grace with which you handled your old age. 

Rafi, Cleo and I miss you so much Chama. 

This picture was taken on the second last day of our vacation at the cottage this summer. I believe you are contemplating a life well lived and looking forward to whatever comes next. This was where you were happiest and I know your spirit will live on and greet me in the woods, the fields and the water. 

Namaste my beloved Chama Baby Bear. I know our paths will cross again.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow! Very nice! She sounds amazing! blessings sent your way


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful and inspirational.. Thank you for sharing her with us..

God bless!

Tanya


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Ruth, I know I speak for many when I tell you that we have loved Chama through your postings for a long time. This grand lady will be truely missed by many. My heart grieves for you right now as I know how deep the pain is of losing your heart dog.

Thank you for this beautiful posting, a wonderful tribute to such a special lady. Many hugs and prayers for you,


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ruth that was a perfect tribute to Chama.

Val


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Ruth,
My heart goes out to you in your time of grief. 
What a beautiful tribute to your Chama. 
Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

Beautifully said


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How perfect and the picture is so special. She looks beautiful.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

that is a beautiful inspirational... The picture is great,,,, I know how hard this is for you god bless


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you for sharing Chama with us.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

They say, life without animals, is a life unfilled. I believe that. The memories will always be with us that have had animals, to cherish forever.. God Bless. They are at the Bridge waiting for us.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I feel privileged to have learned a bit about this great dog.

Thank you Ruth for your generosity.

Mary Jane


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Beautiful tribute to an incredibly special girl...


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. From your stories and her pictures she seemed to have "the wisdom of the ages". Sometimes when you look deep into a dog's eyes they seem to know so much more than we do about the right way to live and love.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Ruth, that was beautiful. Chama will be so missed by all.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

That was beautiful Ruth, and the picture was absolutely perfect.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I thought I could. I thought I could read it but, NOPE, scrolled down to see the picture - which is heavenly!!!














and just says it all. I'm sure eventually I'll be able to read your tribute.

I hope when the day comes for me, Ruth, that I will have learned from your courage and compassion. You are a truly one-of-a-kind individual and one I am glad to have as a "cyber friend".


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Beautiful. A life well lived.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Beautiful tribute, Ruth.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats such a lovely tribute. Chama was such a special pup, please share more with us if you want to. 
Many hugs,


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute. It brought tears to my eyes, seeing in words how loved she was!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

You did a great job- both as her mom and in posting such a wonderful tribute to her. Our sympathies on losing her.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss Ruth. What a beautiful girl. Cherish your memories of her always.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a lovely tribute to a wonderful soul. Chama will never be forgotten.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Beautiful tribute to an exceptionally wonderful dog who had an equally wonderful mom. I miss her too!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chama graced this place and now she is doing so at the bridge...thank you for sharing her grand life with us. She was very lucky to have landed with you, Ruth.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Ruth, I am so sorry aobut your loss of Chama. A dog couldn't have been loved more than she was. 








Robbie


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A wonderful tribute to a very special dog.







Definitely a life well lived.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a wonderful tribute to Chama. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to her. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Such a wonderful tribute to Chama... SuperChama. Ruth, thank you for writing this. Chama was and is an inspiration to so many here!


----------

